# Emerald Coast Redfish Tournament #1-- River Camps, Panama City-- 9 MArch!!!!



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: First Tournament of the year is this Saturday!! Come one, come all and test your skills against the wiley Redfish!!!!!!
Go to www.theredfishclub.com for more information!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Can I sign up at the ramp? Waiting on word if my trolling motor will be out of the shop.


----------



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes!!!!! Check out the website---www.theredfishclub.com-- for any questions you might have. Looking forward to seeing you!!:thumbsup:


----------

